# Photo overload and a place for tiny collars?



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

So my girls are all enjoying the sunshine today and I thought I would take some photos. I hope you like the photos 

Yesterday me and millie went to the pet shop for new toys and treats, and I found this lush puppy spritz so this is one of my new favourite products!

Also can somebody recommend somewhere for me to buy some decorative puppy collars? Ive been searching for some nice ones for them but the smallest I can find is 6" and their necks are only 4" to 5". I don't want to spend too much because they will grow out of them quickly but I would like something nice for them in the meantime.


Pixie-


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Darcy


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Gucci


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

I Millie







She is watching the bees in the lavender...




Some random ones I took whilst the chis had a sunbathe..


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

OMG! It really doesn't get cuter than that. I have serious Puppy envy seeing pics of your pups and Neeva. 💕 I can't help with the collars, sorry.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Kismet said:


> OMG! It really doesn't get cuter than that. I have serious Puppy envy seeing pics of your pups and Neeva. &#55357;&#56469; I can't help with the collars, sorry.



you could always get another one  your an expert at training so I think any puppy would benefit massively by having you as a mama! im glad you like the photos. its just so hard finding one that would fit, theres is a site called ferret couture and these ones would fit but they're not that nice.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Mega cuteness, they're all so beautiful!!!! My stone heart is slowly melting away seeing these piccies!

I actually love their wee bellies its hilarious when they're that short, so adorable how're you finding it with them? Neevas going through the uglies the now she looks so odd the hair on her ears and mane are still super fluffy but on her body its all blowing and her back legs are growing more than her front :laughing5:


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Absolutely stunning pics of your crew! I love the garden pics. You have such a gorgeous bunch of chi's! ❤


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> Mega cuteness, they're all so beautiful!!!! My stone heart is slowly melting away seeing these piccies!
> 
> I actually love their wee bellies its hilarious when they're that short, so adorable how're you finding it with them? Neevas going through the uglies the now she looks so odd the hair on her ears and mane are still super fluffy but on her body its all blowing and her back legs are growing more than her front


I know haha! Pixies belly is the biggest, it's like she's swallowed a tennis ball bless her haha! She has a habit of stretching, and when she stretches her tummy touches the floor is adorable! I'm finding it easier than expected so far, although this is probably because they are still really young! I bet it's going to be crazy when they are like 4 months old!
Aw bless her, how long does the "uglies" stage take? I bet she is still beautiful!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable!!! Your close-ups are really professional looking. The bumblebee is really good. I don't know how close you were! Hopefully you used a lens that let you be a good way away from them!!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Jessicashield said:


> I know haha! Pixies belly is the biggest, it's like she's swallowed a tennis ball bless her haha! She has a habit of stretching, and when she stretches her tummy touches the floor is adorable! I'm finding it easier than expected so far, although this is probably because they are still really young! I bet it's going to be crazy when they are like 4 months old!
> Aw bless her, how long does the "uglies" stage take? I bet she is still beautiful!


Aww its mega cute I love puppy bellies!! When Neevs is wet she really looks like pixie because her hair is flat all her fluff you think she's a sturdy little thing but once she's wet you realise how small she is the wee soul! I'll try snap a pic of her next time in the bath! Haha oh god once they hit that 4 month mark i wish you all the luck in the world especially once they all start going into heat etc a house filled with hormonal ladies! I'm unsure I think she will start growing her coat in around 6/7 months she's casting so much its crazy I keep finding hair everywhere I pulled like 3 out my eye yesterday! I think she still looks pretty a bit strange but pretty :laughing5:


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Absolutely stunning pics of your crew! I love the garden pics. You have such a gorgeous bunch of chi's! ❤


Aww thank you babe! They also say thankyou with extra chi loving


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

susan davis said:


> Adorable!!! Your close-ups are really professional looking. The bumblebee is really good. I don't know how close you were! Hopefully you used a lens that let you be a good way away from them!!


Ah thankyou! That is a lovely compliment, I do love photography. I have a range of lenses and so I wasn't that close haha! 
Although Millie on the other hand was close, she always tries to hunt bees the silly girl!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > I know haha! Pixies belly is the biggest, it's like she's swallowed a tennis ball bless her haha! She has a habit of stretching, and when she stretches her tummy touches the floor is adorable! I'm finding it easier than expected so far, although this is probably because they are still really young! I bet it's going to be crazy when they are like 4 months old!
> ...


Can't wait to see neeva when she's been in the bath I bet it's dead cute, imagine when we meet up though my lot will be loving it! I think I'm just guna have to be so patient with them because it will be hard work,ah bless her... If the hair is bothering you I saw this thing the other day for dog hair it was like a sticky glove it seemed better than a roller because it was bigger have you any idea where I can get a xxx small collar?


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Jessicashield said:


> Can't wait to see neeva when she's been in the bath I bet it's dead cute, imagine when we meet up though my lot will be loving it! I think I'm just guna have to be so patient with them because it will be hard work,ah bless her... If the hair is bothering you I saw this thing the other day for dog hair it was like a sticky glove it seemed better than a roller because it was bigger have you any idea where I can get a xxx small collar?


I think Pabs would have heart failure seeing your lot he'd be so happy!! I'll have a look for the sticky glove! Its everywhere, the worst is 90% of my clothing is black and grey and with her being dark I don't realise I'm covered! When Pabs was round about their size I actually went to Pets At Home and in the puppy section there was a black collar and leash and you actually cut the collar to size so it fits them perfectly was great for him when he was teeny!! You could also try Etsy and Ebay!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait to see neeva when she's been in the bath I bet it's dead cute, imagine when we meet up though my lot will be loving it! I think I'm just guna have to be so patient with them because it will be hard work,ah bless her... If the hair is bothering you I saw this thing the other day for dog hair it was like a sticky glove it seemed better than a roller because it was bigger
> ...


Haha I know I wonder who he would like best, probably millie since she's more his age  here is a link to a one from eBay it's much cheaper than the pets at home one, 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/3911...ICEP3.0.0-L&ff14=122&viphx=1&ops=true&ff13=80

And I got Millie's first one from pets at home too, I just wanted something about more decorative I will check etsy


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait to see neeva when she's been in the bath I bet it's dead cute, imagine when we meet up though my lot will be loving it! I think I'm just guna have to be so patient with them because it will be hard work,ah bless her... If the hair is bothering you I saw this thing the other day for dog hair it was like a sticky glove it seemed better than a roller because it was bigger
> ...


Oh and this little gadget looks good too Caitlin? 
http://www.besteverpethairremover.co.uk


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Omg there is too much cuteness here! All these pictures are absolutely adorable! All your chis looks gorgeous and so happy.  I also love your pictures of the bees, I've been doing bumblebee photo shoots too lately. hehe


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

They are just the cutest! I love them
all, but I am about ready to
Jump right through my phone screen and steel Pixie!!! I seriously can't stand her cuteness!!! How is Millie liking her little siblings? I go so back and forth if I want to get Corona a companion!! She is so spoiled rotten and I just can't decide!!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

coco_little_bear said:


> Omg there is too much cuteness here! All these pictures are absolutely adorable! All your chis looks gorgeous and so happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know it's a cuteness overload  and thankyou! They are all really happy and so am i. Gucci got her second injection and was wormed again today so will be able to take her out soon. I just love my new camera, I've been taking photos of all sort but I thought the bumblebee ones turned out nice.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Corona Pup said:


> They are just the cutest! I love them
> all, but I am about ready to
> Jump right through my phone screen and steel Pixie!!! I seriously can't stand her cuteness!!! How is Millie liking her little siblings? I go so back and forth if I want to get Corona a companion!! She is so spoiled rotten and I just can't decide!!



They are just the cutest little chis, I get such a laugh off them! Some of the things they do is just hilarious. I have a puffy in the living room and it's pretty close to the floor but they can still go under it and they go under for play fights and I see pixie try to get out from the fight zone and Gucci pulled her back under by her tail haha! 
Millie is doing great, having the three pups has made me realise how well behaved she is! Also I would really recommend another one, corona would be so happy and so would you


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Beautiful!! What great puppy pictures. They looks so professional. I just want to scoop them all up and give hugs and kisses.

Susan Lanci makes a teacup size collar that might work. The size chart states 5 1/2"-7" and if it's a little big, I'm sure they'll grow into it in no time.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Jessicashield said:


> I know it's a cuteness overload  and thankyou! They are all really happy and so am i. Gucci got her second injection and was wormed again today so will be able to take her out soon. I just love my new camera, I've been taking photos of all sort but I thought the bumblebee ones turned out nice.


Oh which camera did you get? I noticed the quality in these is really good.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

BasketMichele said:


> Beautiful!! What great puppy pictures. They looks so professional. I just want to scoop them all up and give hugs and kisses.
> 
> Susan Lanci makes a teacup size collar that might work. The size chart states 5 1/2"-7" and if it's a little big, I'm sure they'll grow into it in no time.


Thankyou I will have a look at that sizing  
I'm glad you like the photos!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

coco_little_bear said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > I know it's a cuteness overload
> ...


I got the Nikon F6 I love it! What one do you use


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Jessicashield said:


> I got the Nikon F6 I love it! What one do you use


Brilliant, I love Nikon (and photography in general ). I've never used that particular one, but I have a Nikon D80. Although these days I'm mostly using my Sony A6000 that I got a few months ago.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

coco_little_bear said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > I got the Nikon F6 I love it! What one do you use
> ...


Me too, did you learn to do it or just pick it up with practice? Because I personally am not that good, like I don't use the camera to its full advantage as I don't know how to use all the settings as there's so many!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Jessicashield said:


> Me too, did you learn to do it or just pick it up with practice? Because I personally am not that good, like I don't use the camera to its full advantage as I don't know how to use all the settings as there's so many!


I've basically been teaching myself through practice and tutorials online (you can find some really good ones out there). I'm sure you'll get there with practice.


----------

